# Why don't you post?



## Agamemnon (May 1, 2017)

Usually 10% of the members of a forum post more than 90% of all posts on that forum. I think talkclassical is even more extreme: I have the feeling that only 1% of the members post anything. What is holding the 99% back?

NB: The voting is anonymous!


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Agamemnon said:


> Usually 10% of the members of a forum post more than 90% of all posts on that forum. I think talkclassical is even more extreme: I have the feeling that only 1% of the members post anything. What is holding the 99% back?


That is a staggering inequality. What we must do is to make the forum attribute posts of high post count members to lower post count members so that the posts are distributed more equally among the membership.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2017)

Dim7 said:


> That is a staggering inequality. What we must do is to make the forum attribute posts of high post count members to lower post count members so that the posts are distributed more equally among the membership.


Do you want some of my posts? I'm happy to share...


----------



## classical yorkist (Jun 29, 2017)

Seriously, I often feel rather embarrassed about posting as they're often just 'I like X what else would I like' or other fairly boring posts like that. I'm no musician so my appreciation often goes no further than 'wow I really like that', I just think those posts are pretty boring and no one wants to be bombarded by them.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

classical yorkist said:


> Seriously, I often feel rather embarrassed about posting as they're often just 'I like X what else would I like' or other fairly boring posts like that. I'm no musician so my appreciation often goes no further than 'wow I really like that', I just think those posts are pretty boring and no one wants to be bombarded by them.


Exactly. I post when I have something informative to say; if I don't, I don't waste bandwidth.

Actually, the high volume posters here are often the ones who are most informative.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

classical yorkist said:


> Seriously, I often feel rather embarrassed about posting as they're often just 'I like X what else would I like' or other fairly boring posts like that. I'm no musician so my appreciation often goes no further than 'wow I really like that', I just think those posts are pretty boring and no one wants to be bombarded by them.


I like all those types of posts you mention. Sharing that you like something might lead someone else to it who might otherwise not have thought of it or discovered it. If you can say a particular part or reason you like something, no matter how non-technical it is, that is a bonus.

Recommendations are fun to give and receive (like presents), so post as many recommendations and requests as you like!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Dim7 said:


> That is a staggering inequality. What we must do is to make the forum attribute posts of high post count members to lower post count members so that the posts are distributed more equally among the membership.


I'm starting a bank. where I will loan you posts at a very reasonable rate, so you can appear to be up there with the highest posters without the tiresome need to post anything.............

(Pssst, top posters- I'm offering very good rates for posts deposited in my new reputable post banking firm PostaCon)


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I'm starting a bank.


And I'm gonna audit it in 6 months.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Bulldog said:


> And I'm gonna audit it in 6 months.


So your after an extra good rate hey ..........


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

classical yorkist said:


> My appreciation often goes no further than 'wow I really like that', I just think those posts are pretty boring and no one wants to be bombarded by them.


I don't know. Personally, I pay attention to things like that. I remember my introduction to Beethoven's Violin Concerto was someone posting, "Wow, how did I live without that?" I was attracted to the piece by their enthusiasm.


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

When I first joined this site many years ago I was more active. But over time I got kind of tired of the same old arguments getting rehashed over and over again, so I stopped participating in a lot of the more heated threads, and at times I just stopped coming to the site all together. However, I do learn a lot by reading other people's posts here, and I always enjoy finding new music to explore, so I mostly just lurk now. 
If I find a "safe" thread where there isn't a lot of heated disagreement or the potential of heated disagreement and I think I have something to contribute to the discussion that hasn't already been said then I will post. I also like posting in some of the ranking/game threads as well. Right now that is probably where the bulk of my participation has been.


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

One reason not to post might be that there objectively seems a good chance you can get your head bitten off.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

New PostAConTM service announcement - InfractionAcon where we will arrange for all your pesky infractions to be resolved (or even dispersed) amongst are valued clients.........Cheap rates available and backed up by being Audited by Bulldog every 6 months


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

wkasimer said:


> Actually, the high volume posters here are often the ones who are most informative.


I find that quite surprising as I tend to find exactly the opposite, that 90+% of the posts by the high volume posters have little to add.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Becca said:


> I find that quite surprising as I tend to find exactly the opposite, that 90+% of the posts by the high volume posters have little to add.


I have nothing to add.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

JeffD said:


> One reason not to post might be that there objectively seems a good chance you can get your head bitten off.


Actually, I'd love to hear from those who worry about aggressive responses to their posts. We (moderators) tend to hear directly from those who have little trouble with aggressive posts, but our knowledge of those who tend to withdraw from such environments is less direct. Creating an environment where everyone feels comfortable participating freely while allowing aggressive arguments can be a difficult task.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

I rarely see more than 60 or 70 registered members online at one time. It's too bad IMO that it's not possible to see what the guests are viewing even if they aren't registered. While the site is already quite good, it might be even more interesting to see what the unregistered visitors happen to be seeing. The membership seems somewhat static, or at least that has been my impression during the past two or three months. Nevertheless, this is still a wonderful forum worth visiting. But it would be nice to see some new names for the sake of variety rather than seeing such a small percentage of the registered members posting time after time, day after day, year after year, into the thousands.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I have posts. I have likes. Too many of each.

PM me.

Reasonable. Bitcoin.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

hpowders said:


> I have posts. I have likes. Too many of each.
> 
> PM me.
> 
> Reasonable. Bitcoin.


Hey you cutting my grass


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

well there is time in the near future, i will b working on a food truck in LA many hours a week. yinz will view a couple posts a week. but i am planning to serve Cherry Beer so member might stop and have a meal and a brew


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

I have cut back my participation because I really have pretty much stated everything that I know about music and I really do not know what else I can say.

I also do not know the answers to most of the questions that members ask.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2017)

On Forums as in life, there are people who enjoy declaring their opinions and those who don't (see what I did there?). It maybe I've spent too long in classrooms and meetings, but in my experience, it's only when people get into small groups (3-4) and feel confident in that company that all will openly share their thoughts. In a team meeting at work yesterday, approx 10 people, and still one or two said little - and the team is of well-established, experienced professionals.

I must say it used to bug me no end when I was at college and we'd have seminars of 8-10 students and there would be 2 or 3 who would never say anything. They made no contribution whatsoever, and were rarely challenged by the tutor.

Of course, it's quite possible that my own noisy contributions inhibited others; they felt they had no room to share while I was filling the air with my noise, though I don't recall anyone telling me to shut up and let someone else have a go. Since then, I've been conscious of the need to keep quiet at times, and as a trainer, to find ways of creating room for the less committed contributor!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Hey you cutting my grass


I cut it. You roll it.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

hpowders said:


> I cut it. You roll it.


Is that legal in your state?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Is that legal in your state?


No, but Colorado and California are only hours away by Tesla Model S. Posters from those places always seem so mellow. Post counts never seem to bother them.

Must be great to come from Sub-herb-ia.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

When I first joined almost two years ago, I posted a lot. At this point I've pretty much shared all my thoughts about music. I just don't have that many, it turns out. My offline life has also gotten busier since I joined.


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

"What is holding you back from posting?
- I am too shy (I'm afraid you will laugh at me)
- I don't have anything interesting to say *(I only listen to music and don't think much)"
.......*

For some reason, when I first glanced at this, I read it as "I only listen to music &* drink too much*" ! :lol:

Sheesh .... maybe this explains why I don't post as much as I would like to!


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

I do not post more than I do for two reasons:

- Offline life taking priority;

and 

- I do not want to endlessly repeat myself over and over. There are posters on here who create pages upon pages of posts on certain topics and always have something new and interesting to say, but I am not one of them.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I do post but I don't consider myself as shy of posting useful posts.


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

hpowders said:


> No, but Colorado and California are only hours away by Tesla Model S. Posters from those places always seem so mellow. Post counts never seem to bother them.
> 
> Must be great to come from Sub-herb-ia.


Washington & Oregon, too.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

laurie said:


> Washington & Oregon, too.


So, I've been told by my friend Herb.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

I started reading this thread, and got a real sense of _deja-vu_. I think there was a thread like this a couple of years ago. What I said there may apply here as well. I used to post more, and then the novelty wore off, as it seems that permutations of the same thread pop up ever so often, and *Favourite Beethoven Symphony * can only be answered so many times. I keep awkward, non 9 to 5 hours, so sometimes an interesting thread has already been answered sufficiently by more knowledgeable people than I, and with better taste. It's not that I have lost interest in TC, but have become more an observer than an active member. Very rarely do I get the feeling that a post of mine will improve the site, so I hold back. Well, except for this post, obviously. :lol:


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Membership on this forum does not required posting. There are some who just read the threads for interest purposes. 

In that manner we are educating others about classical music and who knows maybe that 'silent' member is promoting classical music in his/her private life?


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm one of the 1% and post regularly - but only on the Community Forum, and on those Music Threads which are games or which won't expose my lack of knowledge, as I came to Classical Music in retirement.

I never post on the Music Theory forum, for example - well, *hardly ever*...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Krummhorn said:


> Membership on this forum does not required posting. There are some who just read the threads for interest purposes.
> 
> In that manner we are educating others about classical music and who knows maybe that 'silent' member is promoting classical music in his/her private life?


Does membership require reading posts.............oooops


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Does membership require reading posts.............oooops


I know forums where you get kicked out after a while if you do not contribute.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

SiegendesLicht said:


> I know forums where you get kicked out after a while if you do not contribute.


Must be a little variation on 'publish or perish'.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I don't think I'm very good at expressing my opinions. I'm not very articulate, to be more precise, I'm not a good writer. It can take me many tries and several minutes to write a rhetorical sentence. And I'm not really into comparing performances of various symphonies. I don't seek a variety of different performances of a piece. I do a lot more reading here than posting.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

senza sordino said:


> I don't think I'm very good at expressing my opinions.


But you're an excellent game voter.. Seriously, I think you write quite well. You're not verbose, you stick to the point, and it's easy to understand your intent.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Does membership require reading posts.............oooops


No, it does not . . . but there is no way to tell what a non posting member has viewed . . . AND with the exception of certain forum areas that are restricted viewing for logged in members only, the majority of the site does not require one to log in to view threads/posts.



SiegendesLicht said:


> I know forums where you get kicked out after a while if you do not contribute.


That will never happen here. As of today there are 8,298 inactive accounts with a post count of zero; each of those accounts would automatically be reactivated when the member decides to log in and post.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

senza sordino said:


> I don't think I'm very good at expressing my opinions. I'm not very articulate, to be more precise, I'm not a good writer. It can take me many tries and several minutes to write a rhetorical sentence. And I'm not really into comparing performances of various symphonies. I don't seek a variety of different performances of a piece. I do a lot more reading here than posting.


I like your posts too. Everyone has an opinion and all are valid. We should say what we think. Good members wont bite your head off if you contribute or complain about your writing. We're here to share our love of the music and everyone's opinion counts.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Has anyone noted the irony of a request for non posters to make a post to tell us why they don't post?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Triplets said:


> Has anyone noted the irony of a request for non posters to make a post to tell us why they don't post?


I hear you, but they were only asked to check a box.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> I hear you, but they were only asked to check a box.


Exactly! Anybody who votes on this poll should not post, lest they violate their status of not posting.

Perhaps another poll:

*Why do you not post a lot more than you do?*


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

I have just been very busy at work and with the family over the summer. My participation in the forum varies as a result. I'm more active over the winter most years.


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

Florestan said:


> Exactly! Anybody who votes on this poll should not post, lest they violate their status of not posting.
> 
> Perhaps another poll:
> 
> *Why do you not post a lot more than you do?*


I thought only members with a certain number of posts could view this part of the forum? I certainly can't remember seeing it when not logged in.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Chronochromie said:


> I thought only members with a certain number of posts could view this part of the forum? I certainly can't remember seeing it when not logged in.


Only registered members with at least 10 posts (made only within the classical music discussion threads) are able to view Area 51.

This thread cannot be viewed/read by members with zero posts! This thread cannot be indexed by any search engine either!!


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Trump would call this a fake poll.


----------



## Genoveva (Nov 9, 2010)

Bulldog said:


> Trump would call this a fake poll.


Is he a fan of T-C?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Genoveva said:


> Is he a fan of T-C?


Sure, he reads every post.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Bulldog said:


> Sure, he reads every post.


He tweets about us nightly


----------



## Genoveva (Nov 9, 2010)

I think that one of the key things that causes me to post less than I might otherwise do is that I'm nervous about incurring any infractions. I have often felt like telling some members what I really think about their post(s), but have decided it's likely to land me in trouble so I often don't bother at all. I'm not being critical of the moderation system in saying this, as I think it's generally pretty fair and I would sooner have the status quo moderation system rather than anything much looser.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Sometimes I will be writing up a post and then, as I write it, I realize that I really have nothing to say, don't know how to say it, or am getting in over my head, and so abort the potential post.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2017)

Florestan said:


> Sometimes I will be writing up a post and then, as I write it, I realize that I really have nothing to say, don't know how to say it, or am getting in over my head, and so abort the potential post.


Just tried to respond, but somehow struggled to say what I wanted to say, so deleted and simplified - I agree with you!


----------



## Agamemnon (May 1, 2017)

I like all the responses in this thread! I find them interesting. I am a little shocked to learn that only people who has posted 10 or more times can post in this thread/subforum though: maybe this thread should be in another part of the forum? Yet I like paradoxes so that I ask people why they don't post is self-refuting doesn't bother me too much.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I was going to post again but then realized it would be a worthless post so gave up. So instead I posted this worthless post.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Thread moved to Community Forum so that 'non posters' can "see" this thread too. :lol:


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

Perhaps it is because I admittedly have a somewhat narrow area of interest when it comes to music. I do appreciate all forms of classical music, but outside of those areas that I have a deep appreciation for, I'm either not interested in discussing or haven't exposed myself to it enough to form an opinion worth sharing. I do love opera, for example, but not enough to discuss my favorite Maria Callas box sets. 
There are other factors including-
1. I often don't discover an interesting topic until it's gone to like 5 or 6 pages, and by then discussion has usually died out (which I fear is happening on this very thread), and whatever point I wanted to make was already made pages ago. I generally dislike being the last man standing...
2. I simply don't know enough about what is being discussed. In those cases I prefer to feed off the knowledge of the posters and educate myself.
3. I don't do drugs.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Just wait, Gordontrek. After educating yourself and listening to the music for long enough, it's like a dam bursts, and you find yourself with a lot to say and share.

Regarding being the last one standing, put a question in your post, and you probably won't be. Even if you are, someone has to be, and you are rescuing someone else from that position.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

I haven't been posting as often lately. Part of the reason is simply because I've been very busy, but it's also because the Terms of Service on TC are preventing me from writing the kinds of posts that I would like to make. My enjoyment of classical music has a strong erotic component, and that's something that I'm not free to discuss on this site. Recently, I haven't been in the mood to "censor" my ideas in accordance with the TC policies.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Bettina said:


> I haven't been posting as often lately. Part of the reason is simply because I've been very busy, but it's also because the Terms of Service on TC are preventing me from writing the kinds of posts that I would like to make. My enjoyment of classical music has a strong erotic component, and that's something that I'm not free to discuss on this site. Recently, I haven't been in the mood to "censor" my ideas in accordance with the TC policies.


Not that it's a wonderful alternative to what you prefer, there is currently a game thread on erotic classical music.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Bettina said:


> I haven't been posting as often lately. Part of the reason is simply because I've been very busy, but it's also because the Terms of Service on TC are preventing me from writing the kinds of posts that I would like to make. My enjoyment of classical music has a strong erotic component, and that's something that I'm not free to discuss on this site. Recently, I haven't been in the mood to "censor" my ideas in accordance with the TC policies.


I completely agree with this! Why "Talk Classical" when I can't talk about classical music the way I would like to?

There's other reasons why I don't post anymore, but that is certainly one of the major factors.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Bulldog said:


> Not that it's a wonderful alternative to what you prefer, there is currently a game thread on erotic classical music.


Thanks for reminding me about that! I might participate in it, but I generally prefer threads where I can discuss the graphic details of my sensual reactions to classical music.  Of course, as the mods have made clear, TC is not the place for the discussions that I want to have.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bettina said:


> I haven't been posting as often lately. Part of the reason is simply because I've been very busy, but it's also because the Terms of Service on TC are preventing me from writing the kinds of posts that I would like to make. My enjoyment of classical music has a strong erotic component, and that's something that I'm not free to discuss on this site. Recently, I haven't been in the mood to "censor" my ideas in accordance with the TC policies.





Klassik said:


> I completely agree with this! Why "Talk Classical" when I can't talk about classical music the way I would like to?
> 
> There's other reasons why I don't post anymore, but that is certainly one of the major factors.


 Sexual innuendo inferences are frowned upon. Fine. Yet posting about drugs like heroin, cannabis and LSD on the main forum seems to be okay. Sad to see this. The sexual innuendo posts were always away from the main forum, pretty well hidden, within the Community Forum, and never brought forth as main forum thread topics.

One should ask, do parents want their young kids whom they signed up for on TC, involving themselves in main classical music forum topics dealing with heroin, LSD and cannabis?

I don't believe that is what they signed their kids up for.

Discussions involving drugs should be done on a separate subforum AWAY from the main classical music forum and not accessible to young kids.


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

Internet discussion forums just aren't exciting anymore.....they used to be so much more colorful, like, 11-12 years ago. Not sure what happened.......

Of course we can all just give our 2 cents on any given issue over and over and over again, but it's better when there's a real social life kind of element to internet discussion forums.....it used to be kind of like that when I started out going on discussion forums circa 2004 or so, but for some reason it fizzled out.

(nothing said here applies to TC specifically).


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I'll be honest: though I don't post to be "popular", I do sometimes avoid posting because I know that my post will be ignored. That doesn't always happen, but sometimes I feel that way and I'm right about it, and that's disappointing. I don't like feeling that no one's reading what I write and that it just gets buried among many posts. I'm also not an expert on music, and I can't add in-depth discussion of theory or structure, and I feel that sometimes all I can add are sensuous descriptions of "likes" and "dislikes" that don't add much to the deeper discussions that occur here. And sometimes I'm frankly bored of everything turning into a modernist vs. anti-modernist squabble. So there are a number of reasons why my posts maybe aren't so frequent, but I try and contribute however I can.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

My psychiatrist put me on some powerful anti-posting medication, and it's working really, really well! 

That's why I ain't postin'.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

I want to contribute to this thread somehow; I suppose I will be a 'page break'.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I have nothing to say at this time.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bettina said:


> I haven't been posting as often lately. Part of the reason is simply because I've been very busy, but it's also because the Terms of Service on TC are preventing me from writing the kinds of posts that I would like to make. My enjoyment of classical music has a strong erotic component, and that's something that I'm not free to discuss on this site. Recently, I haven't been in the mood to "censor" my ideas in accordance with the TC policies.


You know, this is really bothering me. You have so much to offer-such terrific insight into classical music. I hope you reconsider and post again.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

hpowders said:


> You know, this is really bothering me. You have so much to offer-such terrific insight into classical music. I hope you reconsider and post again.


I totally agree. Bettina's advocacy for Beethoven has greatly impressed me.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

hpowders said:


> You know, this is really bothering me. You have so much to offer-such terrific insight into classical music. I hope you reconsider and post again.


Thank you so much for your kind words! Perhaps I will start posting more frequently again at some point in the future. For now, though, I'm just not in the mood. My other commitments, combined with my anger about the TC censorship policy, are making me less interested in posting on TC nowadays.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Bulldog said:


> I totally agree. Bettina's advocacy for Beethoven has greatly impressed me.


Thank you for acknowledging my advocacy! I pride myself on being a very loyal girlfriend.  Also, thanks for organizing the survival games - they give me an excellent opportunity to show my devotion!


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Bettina said:


> Also, thanks for organizing the survival games - they give me an excellent opportunity to show my devotion!


Thanks for the compliment. Most of the feedback I get about the games is negative and can be discouraging. So when the negatives come my way, I just start another game and feel much better. That must be the scorpio in me as I reach the tender age of 70 next month.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm usually not interested in the topics these days, particularly when people are making lists or hierarchies. I enjoy sharing and stuff if I can. But my attention is elsewhere these days.

Also, when I've posted things before, people didn't respond. So I felt sad and stopped posting. I just have particular topics I want to talk about but were a bit too cerebral or niche for most people here.


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

Bettina said:


> Thanks for reminding me about that! I might participate in it, but I generally prefer threads where I can discuss the graphic details of my sensual reactions to classical music.  Of course, as the mods have made clear, TC is not the place for the discussions that I want to have.


Can't you create an Erotica group? Most certainly you could create a private Erotica group. Make a post here or somewhere on the forum and ask who would be interested in joining the group, invite them, and keep the group private or invisible.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

JosefinaHW said:


> Can't you create an Erotica group? Most certainly you could create a private Erotica group. Make a post here or somewhere on the forum and ask who would be interested in joining the group, invite them, and keep the group private or invisible.


Thanks for the suggestion. Actually, though, I don't think that would be allowed on TC. It would go against the terms of service, which prohibit sexually-oriented talk. As far as I know, all of the groups (even the private ones) are subject to those rules.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Bettina said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. Actually, though, I don't think that would be allowed on TC. It would go against the terms of service, which prohibit sexually-oriented talk. As far as I know, all of the groups (even the private ones) are subject to those rules.


Looks like my "Classical music and dogging" thread might be a non-starter.


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

Bettina said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. Actually, though, I don't think that would be allowed on TC. It would go against the terms of service, which prohibit sexually-oriented talk. As far as I know, all of the groups (even the private ones) are subject to those rules.


Well, I think there might be very good reasons for that ban on an online forum, particularly one not dedicated to Erotica (or politics, religion/theism, profanities--leaving them aside though in this post). Could you imagine if some disgruntled or disturbed member (or non-member) were to know how to make a private Erotica group suddenly visible and send copies of the images and texts in that group to every or many members via private messaging. Ok, some of us might not mind, BUT what about a member who has been a victim of sexual abuse or whose child or friend or family member has been a victim...... that is a horrifying thought to me.

I think there are so many interesting topics to talk about within music and other topics excluding sex, politics, illegal drug use, and religion/theism that it doesn't cause me any pain to avoid them, barring the occasional slip or exception.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

I am going to be a VERY unpopular person for this. I chose the "nobody ever listens so why bother...." option. Now, I will say that's not always been true for me. Like most communities things change. People come and go. Over the years that I've been here some of my favorite people to converse with are either scarce themselves, or have left talkclassical. I personally feel that the increase in terrible attitudes and the increase in political talk has driven me from the site largely. Yes, I myself as well as other friends of mine on here have both seen, and been subjected to a kind of passive aggressive slighting. Yes, I know that kind of thing is everywhere but hell, maybe I'm naive to have hoped people here would be above that kind of thing. My posts DO go largely ignored and honestly its really disheartening. I have dubbed myself the 'thread killer' because it's like whenever I bother to post on an active thread it does seem to die. Not trying to make it about myself but when its something that I'm seeing people actively commenting on in rapid succession what else is one to think? As for the political talk? EVERYONE knows that this place is not the place for it. There are rules about it that need to be enforced because it is an issue and I know I for sure do NOT come here for that. I come here to largely avoid it. So yeah, that, pretentiousness, and overall being ignored is what keeps me from posting in a community that I genuinely do love.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I used to post more often on the main forum to get my thoughts on music out, but after having discovered composition, I feel I can express my opinions better that way. Oh, and I do miss the edgier postings on the old STI threads for entertainment. I think it is a part of self-expression for some here, with challenging reader expectations in spite of possibly infringing on the terms and conditions.

Oh, and tickling Scratchgolfer’s brain when he was here, that was entertaining.


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

> Why don't you post?


Staggering ignorance.

Mine, not yours.

Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------



## Agamemnon (May 1, 2017)

SarahNorthman said:


> I am going to be a VERY unpopular person for this. I chose the "nobody ever listens so why bother...." option. Now, I will say that's not always been true for me. Like most communities things change. People come and go. Over the years that I've been here some of my favorite people to converse with are either scarce themselves, or have left talkclassical. I personally feel that the increase in terrible attitudes and the increase in political talk has driven me from the site largely. Yes, I myself as well as other friends of mine on here have both seen, and been subjected to a kind of passive aggressive slighting. Yes, I know that kind of thing is everywhere but hell, maybe I'm naive to have hoped people here would be above that kind of thing. My posts DO go largely ignored and honestly its really disheartening. I have dubbed myself the 'thread killer' because it's like whenever I bother to post on an active thread it does seem to die. Not trying to make it about myself but when its something that I'm seeing people actively commenting on in rapid succession what else is one to think? As for the political talk? EVERYONE knows that this place is not the place for it. There are rules about it that need to be enforced because it is an issue and I know I for sure do NOT come here for that. I come here to largely avoid it. So yeah, that, pretentiousness, and overall being ignored is what keeps me from posting in a community that I genuinely do love.


Well, at least this thread you didn't "kill" by your post, although it was almost ignored. ;-)

I recognize what you write: sometimes I post some 'brilliant' thoughts and get frustrated when nobody responds to it (while I think that my post is very useful or insightful). But then I make myself believe that many people at least read my post (this forum has a lot of readers!) and has internalized my insight. Yes, you got to be a little narcistic sometimes to believe in yourself so you can ignore the fact that others ignore you!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Sarah and Agamemnon, I think when it comes down to it, there are always people who share your point of view, even when they don't respond to a post. 

I haven't been an 'internet' person all that long, and I find argy-bargy and people trying to mock or spoil or derail one's threads and posts incredibly stressful. Consequently, I tend to have phases where I post enthusiastically, and then phases where I hardly post at all, feeling so disappointed by the ways of the world, which you'd think I'd know about by now, in my retirement. But 'hope springs eternal in the human breast'. 

So when I see a sensible post surfacing in a tub of vitriol I am not usually brave enough to post in support. The most I can manage is a craven 'like'.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Off-topic: Your use of argy-bargy reminds me of this moment in Penguins of Madagascar:

https://getyarn.io/yarn-clip/f4061e3a-614d-4ed1-98b3-5c4f7fd055fa

On-topic: I try to "like" a lot of the substantive posts I see, but I am not 100% consistent with that. Replies are even rarer, especially when posts are coming fast and furiously.


----------



## Crystal (Aug 8, 2017)

Well, I'm too shy and have few things to post.


----------

